
The U.S. Can’t Afford to Demonize China - gok
https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/06/29/the-u-s-cant-afford-to-demonize-china/
======
tomohawk
China is an aggressively belligerent state that attacks its neighbors, takes
over territory that does not belong to it, steals everything it can, and ruins
anyone's life who gets in the way.

They've demonized themselves.

It's time to stop appeasement and say enough is enough.

